# WTB ferns and anubias



## pugia (Feb 13, 2008)

Hi everyone, Im looking for a large pack of bolbitis, java fern trident, java fern needle leaf and small to medium size anubias.

I live in the galleria dallas area, thanks!


----------



## TanyaQ2000 (Jan 31, 2010)

Pugia, you should attend the monthly meeting tomorrow and if you're not a member for 2013, you should join ($20). I'm sure that there will be some of the plants you're wanting. The rules of the forum is that we don't sell plants to each other but we trade (even if you don't have anything to trade initially). The meeting will be in S Arlington and the host, CrownMan, is awesome and has a beautiful fish room.


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Good suggestion from Tanya!

Pugia, as moderator, I need to remind you of the forum rules. First, WTB threads need to go in the For Sale or Trade forum. Second, you need to have 25 substantive posts before you strart a for sale or want to buy thread. you can see the rules here: http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/sale-trade/10272-read-before-posting-apc-sale-forum.html


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

I brought a lot of Anubias nana petite to the last meeting. I also brought some Anubias nana gold. Next meeting I'll probably have some Java wendelov and some Anubia Coffeefolia and maybe more gold.


----------



## pugia (Feb 13, 2008)

thank you guys!


----------



## chrislewistx (Jun 8, 2012)

+1 on the Anubia Coffeefolia from Texgal. It is a really nice plant, and the story of how long it has been floating in the hobby back to Newt is interesting. 

I really miss the DFWAPC meetings. However, some people have started an aquatic plant club here in San Antonio and its off to a great start. The first meeting was last month, and it was a great group of people.


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

That's great news about the San Antonio club!


----------



## jasonmemo (Jun 19, 2010)

on the anubia, did you ever have a problem with slimy algae on the roots?


----------

